# Gioco: l'oggetto misterioso



## Marjanna (30 Maggio 2022)

Chi indovina posterà un nuovo oggetto.
Si possono porre delle domande, ma la risposta sarà solo SI o NO.

Iniziamo con uno facile.
(Possibilmente non usare google).


----------



## Ulisse (30 Maggio 2022)

la scatolina di metallo con dentro la siringa in vetro da sterilizzare


----------



## omicron (30 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> la scatolina di metallo con dentro la siringa in vetro da sterilizzare


Stavo per dirlo io  quanto siamo vecchi


----------



## Ulisse (30 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Stavo per dirlo io  quanto siamo vecchi


parla per te. io sono giovane
me lo ha suggerito mia nonna


----------



## Ulisse (30 Maggio 2022)

maledetta scatolina. un incubo.

da picccolo avevo il terrore di mia nonna quando arrivava da me con quella scatolina.
...e che sadismo.
Ti toccava assistere a tutta la fase di preparazione...bollitura, raffreddamento, riempimento della siringa.

Non si fa così nemmeno con i condannati davanti al plotone.
Non gli si nega una benda.

la mia generazione dovrebbe essere giustificata se hjanno mandato le nonne all'ospizio
Mi sembra il minimo.


----------



## Marjanna (30 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> la scatolina di metallo con dentro la siringa in vetro da sterilizzare


Bravo.   
Posta un oggetto tu, se vuoi.


----------



## Koala (30 Maggio 2022)

A me sembrava la macchinetta per fare il drum


----------



## Ulisse (30 Maggio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Bravo.
> Posta un oggetto tu, se vuoi.


a cosa serve questa cosa, gli uomini non la indovineranno mai. 
Donne, non suggerite.


----------



## Marjanna (30 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> a cosa serve questa cosa, gli uomini non la indovineranno mai.
> Donne, non suggerite.
> 
> View attachment 10287


 sei andato soft, da te mi aspettavo qualcosa tipo così


----------



## Ulisse (30 Maggio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> sei andato soft, da te mi aspettavo qualcosa tipo così
> 
> View attachment 10288


avevo pensato a qualcosa di simile ma è qualcosa troppo di nicchia e prettamente maschile.
Così ho preferito, invece, scegliere qualcosa di difficile per gli uomini


----------



## Marjanna (30 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> avevo pensato a qualcosa di simile ma è qualcosa troppo di nicchia e prettamente maschile.
> Così ho preferito, invece, scegliere qualcosa di difficile per gli uomini


ma quella che ho postato sopra è riconoscibile per un uomo?


----------



## Ulisse (31 Maggio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> ma quella che ho postato sopra è riconoscibile per un uomo?


se ha un minimo di passione per il genere, si.
Dovrebbe essere un ducati scrambler...forse 450cc ma ne esistono di diverse cubature...sulle moto sono poco ferrato 





						Scrambler 450 | Modelli Storici | Ducati Heritage
					

Il modello Scrambler era principalmente destinato al mercato americano. Subì continue modifiche fino al 1968, quando uscirono i veri Scrambler con i motori a "carter largo", prima nella versione 250 e 350 e poi, nel 1969, nella 450.



					www.ducati.com
				




sono piuttosto curioso se lo hai preso a caso o per altri motivi


----------



## Marjanna (31 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> se ha un minimo di passione per il genere, si.
> Dovrebbe essere un ducati scrambler...forse 450cc ma ne esistono di diverse cubature...sulle moto sono poco ferrato
> 
> 
> ...








						Ducati 250 Diana Mark 3
					

Motorcycle Specifications Overviews and Road Tests




					www.motorcyclespecs.co.za
				




Nessun motivo particolare, non ci capisco niente di motori Ulisse.
Mi affascina più la storia del nostro paese, anche nelle "piccole cose".


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2022)




----------



## Pincopallino (31 Maggio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Chi indovina posterà un nuovo oggetto.
> Si possono porre delle domande, ma la risposta sarà solo SI o NO.
> 
> Iniziamo con uno facile.
> ...


Quante penicilline….


----------



## omicron (31 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> parla per te. io sono giovane
> me lo ha suggerito mia nonna


io lo sapevo pur non avendola mai "subita" le mie chiappe sono sempre state punte dalle siringhe "moderne"


----------



## omicron (31 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> View attachment 10289


non ho proprio la più pallida idea


----------



## ivanl (31 Maggio 2022)

presumo serva a fare il cappuccino o, vista l'età dell'attrezzo, il burro


----------



## omicron (31 Maggio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> presumo serva a fare il cappuccino o, vista l'età dell'attrezzo, il burro


sì anche io direi qualcosa per la cucina


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2022)

Temevo fosse troppo facile


----------



## oriente70 (31 Maggio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> sei andato soft, da te mi aspettavo qualcosa tipo così
> 
> View attachment 10288


 motore ducati monocilindrico, dalla co figurazione valvole potrebbe essere il 450 desmo motore storico anni 70


----------



## omicron (31 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Temevo fosse troppo facile


io ho googolato


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io ho googolato


Allora sai che è un frullino. Lo usava mia madre per farmi lo zabaione che, secondo lei, curava ogni mio malessere di bambina.


----------



## omicron (31 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora sai che è un frullino. Lo usava mia madre per farmi lo zabaione che, secondo lei, curava ogni mio malessere di bambina.


sì ho barato, anche perchè mia nonna il tuorlo me lo sbatteva col cucchiaino e lo rendeva bianco e spumoso che neanche con le fruste


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> sì ho barato, anche perchè mia nonna il tuorlo me lo sbatteva col cucchiaino e lo rendeva bianco e spumoso che neanche con le fruste


Mia madre era tecnologica


----------



## omicron (31 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mia madre era tecnologica


 mia nonna no


----------



## Nono (31 Maggio 2022)

E questo?


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Maggio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Chi indovina posterà un nuovo oggetto.
> Si possono porre delle domande, ma la risposta sarà solo SI o NO.
> 
> Iniziamo con uno facile.
> ...


l'infermiera che veniva da me aveva anche lo spara siringhe


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> a cosa serve questa cosa, gli uomini non la indovineranno mai.
> Donne, non suggerite.
> 
> View attachment 10287


serve per pisciare  tutto intorno, in attesa di imparare a centrare il buco


----------



## Marjanna (31 Maggio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mia madre era tecnologica


Non lo conoscevo. Ma di che anno è?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non lo conoscevo. Ma di che anno è?


Mia madre ne aveva uno più bello, ma con funzionamento simile, con l’impugnatura sferica, sempre in legno. Era già vecchio quando ero bambina. Penso fosse degli anni quaranta.


----------



## Ulisse (31 Maggio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> serve per pisciare  tutto intorno, in attesa di imparare a centrare il buco


ma allora lo usiamo bene.
Quindi perchè sempre a sgridarci ??


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Maggio 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ma allora lo usiamo bene.
> Quindi perchè sempre a sgridarci ??


Perché dopo tanto allenamento dovreste ormai essere in grado di centrare il buco. 
In fin dei conti è bello grande


----------



## Marjanna (31 Maggio 2022)




----------



## Brunetta (31 Maggio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


>


Difficile


----------



## Ulisse (31 Maggio 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


>


Mai visto.
Però trovato dal numero di patent...

non ci sarei mai arrivato...anchè perchè la forma non è quella canonica per questi oggetti.

@Marjanna : ma stai svuotando la cantina dei nonni ?


----------



## Marjanna (1 Giugno 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> Mai visto.
> Però trovato dal numero di patent...
> 
> non ci sarei mai arrivato...anchè perchè la forma non è quella canonica per questi oggetti.
> ...


Non ne hai mai avuto uno? Anche diverso da questo.
Comunque Ulisse quando ho visto il tuo nome mi è preso male, mi son detta "eccolo è arrivato, mo' me lo indovina subito"


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2022)

Non capisco


----------



## Ulisse (1 Giugno 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non ne hai mai avuto uno? Anche diverso da questo.


si, certo.
ma sempre cilindirici e non di forma troncoconica come questo



Marjanna ha detto:


> Comunque Ulisse quando ho visto il tuo nome mi è preso male, mi son detta "eccolo è arrivato, mo' me lo indovina subito"


difficile questo..troppo vecchio per me.
ho visto che si parla di 1920...


----------



## Etta (1 Giugno 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


>


Un dildo anni ‘20?


----------



## Lostris (1 Giugno 2022)

Caleidoscopio?


----------



## omicron (1 Giugno 2022)

Marjanna ha detto:


>


È un caleidoscopio secondo me


----------



## Koala (1 Giugno 2022)

Se ciao, pensavo fosse quel coso per arrotolare la lana o il cotone, mia nonna ne ha uno che ha la stessa forma… ci rinuncio


----------



## Brunetta (1 Giugno 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Se ciao, pensavo fosse quel coso per arrotolare la lana o il cotone, mia nonna ne ha uno che ha la stessa forma… ci rinuncio


Fuso.
Non hai letto La Bella Addormentata?


----------



## Marjanna (1 Giugno 2022)

Lostris ha detto:


> Caleidoscopio?


Complimenti! E' un caleidoscopio


----------



## Tachipirina (1 Giugno 2022)

Koala ha detto:


> Se ciao, pensavo fosse quel coso per arrotolare la lana o il cotone, mia nonna ne ha uno che ha la stessa forma… ci rinuncio


figurati che io pensavo fosse un petardo un po' bizzarro   ovvio che rinuncio anche io


----------

